# Heat lamp for goats?



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

It is almost winter time, kinda  it is already starting to get pretty chilly where i live. I have straw inside their shelter but i would like to add a heat lamp so they stay nice and warm. Would a heat lamp catch anything on fire though onder: i would probley hang it from the ceiling (5 foot high ceiling). I am most worried about the straw catching the whole thing on fire though :worried:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Your goats will be fine without a heat lamp. Pack the shed with straw,and close up any drafts. You can hang carpeting on the walls for extra insulation. Warm water will make your goats happy, and encourage drinking.

My goats survived -20 degree weather with hay nests, hot water and coats. Btw, May I ask where you live? It's still summer where I am


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

If it were me, I don't think I'd take the risk. There are too many risk factors for one left unsupervised, particularly with goats (they have a habit of getting into things) and straw. I think putting down extra bedding and, if you're somewhere really cold, perhaps finding another way to add insulation to the shelter would be a better idea.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Goats can take some pretty wicked temps.
It's the newborns you need to be concerned about; draft free & dry bedding.
Dry bedding year round for all ages.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They don't need a heat lamp. The best thing you can do for them is to feed them well and keep them in top notch condition going into winter so they grow a thick, healthy coat for the cold temps. If they're healthy and have good coats, a dry shelter with good bedding is all they need.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> They don't need a heat lamp. The best thing you can do for them is to feed them well and keep them in top notch condition going into winter so they grow a thick, healthy coat for the cold temps. If they're healthy and have good coats, a dry shelter with good bedding is all they need.


I agree. I hate heat lamps for 2 reasons...one being danger of fire. Even with them tied taped and chained up I still worry. Second it's to much of a change from the cold to a toasty warm heat lamp. The only time I use mine is if a kid is born in the middle of a cold night. Between the cold and being wet I feel they need extra but after that first night no more.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

ilovegoats said:


> I have straw inside their shelter but i would like to add a heat lamp so they stay nice and warm. Would a heat lamp catch anything on fire though onder: i would probley hang it from the ceiling (5 foot high ceiling). I am most worried about the straw catching the whole thing on fire though :worried:


They don't need a heat lamp. It will interfere with them growing their winter coats, and cause a fire hazard if your goats knock it down or it is hung too near flammable material. I would just add more straw if in doubt. You could also add some grass hay to their feed ration. Animals produce heat through digestion, grass hay is harder to digest than alfalfa, therefore it produces more heat.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Goats were originally alpine animals and lived in very cold temps. They can handle cold temps much better than the heat. If you go adding heat lamps and other un-natural heat sources, you are opening them up to pneumonia and such. Straw, a dry, draft free place to hang out and roughage to eat are all they really need to stay warm and healthy in the winter.

In my area alone, there were 3 fires last winter caused by heat lamps. I would never use one in my barn, especially near goats, dogs or horses. Unless I am in the barn or doing barn chores just outside, I don't even have electricity in the barn. Had a fire that destroyed my barn, damaged my house, killed my entire herd and almost killed my dogs a few years ago that wasn't caused by electricity, I am not going top temp fate by having it in the barn unattended.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Your goats will be fine without a heat lamp. Pack the shed with straw,and close up any drafts. You can hang carpeting on the walls for extra insulation. Warm water will make your goats happy, and encourage drinking.
> 
> My goats survived -20 degree weather with hay nests, hot water and coats. Btw, May I ask where you live? It's still summer where I am


I live in washington. We have had some hot days but lately, it has been kinda cold outside. I am sure they are fine now, cause it isnt too cold, but later like in october or the end of september, it will get really cold. I am thinking about getting jackets for them as well. I looked online and i could only find some that were like 30 dollars each. Is there some where i can get them cheaper than that?


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice1 It really helped!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We're on the west side of the Cascades. Never used heat lamps or coats.
They get put into a stall to kid if at all possible. It is draft free with plenty of straw.
Kids have some sort of box turned on it's side with straw; they always find it & curl up with their siblings.
After 3 or 4 days they all get put back with the main herd and this is usually Jan & Feb.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The problem with jackets is that they will not grow the heavy coat needed for winter. Then you will have to put more 
layers on them. Nature is pretty smart. The goats grow the right coat for the season, providing you supply them with a 
good draft free place with ventilation, and as mentioned, good hay and fresh water. They aren't like people, they don't need a coat
to survive. (Unless, they are clipped for a show and the temp drops radically over night). 

Your goats will do just fine without all the extras! Just love them and enjoy their antics! Nature will do the rest.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I only use coats when it's -20 or colder, and my goats shake like leaves. Thick fur doesn't cut it when the temps are so cold, and its windy! But it's not something I use everyday, most of the time straw and good feed keeps them happy.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I only use coats when it's -20 or colder, and my goats shake like leaves. Thick fur doesn't cut it when the temps are so cold, and its windy! But it's not something I use everyday, most of the time straw and good feed keeps them happy.


Wow, you guys get cold! I can see where a coat would be necessary for them at that extreme! I was thinking that the poster was talking about a regular, mild cool temps, type early winter, not anything like you experience! BRRRR!:snowbounce:


----------



## Pejink (Dec 16, 2017)

We live where the coldest I think it's gotten in years was about 16. We are getting ours Friday and they will be 6 and 8 weeks old and dwarfs. I worry because of them not having any big goats to curl up with, but certainly don't want to burn them! The shelter will be 3x5 and probably 4 ft high with 3 and a half walls. These will be our first "farm animals" so I want to do right by them. After reading this I think I'd be more likely to bring them in the house when cold.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I only put heat lamps when New kids are born and it's cold I'll put a coat on at night if it's really cold your if their young or skinny


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do use heats lamps on new born babies for 3 nights. Longer if they are weak or having issues. 
I will also use a heat lamp for an adult who is really sick, such as polio, milk fever/preg toxemia ect. One that cannot get up or is sub temp.

I just pray it doen't start a fire.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wouldn't bring them in unless they are shivering and struggling, otherwise going from cold to hot then back out in the cold could make them sick. JMO. The only time I've brought young goats inside was when a few random kids over the years have had issues, but right back outside they went. We had a bottle kid that had a tendency to get constipated this past spring, but I am convinced he just wanted to come inside with us (and dance on the kitchen floor lol). 
Since you'll only have a couple, I'd look into making sure they are well insulated with good bedding, no drafts, and you could even look into sweaters/dog sweaters for them. Just make sure they aren't tight so the goats can fluff their hair up under them - but make sure they aren't too loose where they can hurt themselves. 

We are like Pam who posted above, we only use heat lamps on newborns, goats who seem to be struggling or are sick. We put our heat lamps in heating barrels for the babies to sleep in - most of the time the barrel is enough without the light on. We also use home made sweaters.


----------



## Pejink (Dec 16, 2017)

We just got them yesterday and. The weather is quite mild but rainy. Finishing their shelter today no matter what. They are in a temporary one at the.


----------



## cathy page (Nov 16, 2017)

ilovegoats said:


> It is almost winter time, kinda  it is already starting to get pretty chilly where i live. I have straw inside their shelter but i would like to add a heat lamp so they stay nice and warm. Would a heat lamp catch anything on fire though onder: i would probley hang it from the ceiling (5 foot high ceiling). I am most worried about the straw catching the whole thing on fire though :worried:


 hi 2 years ago a friend of mine had heat lamps on goats and barn got on fire, all the animals in barn died, it was very hard to hear about that, if you have more than 1 baby they can stay warm together with straw, try to block any wind that may come in


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There is risk.

It is truly horrifying.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old post from 2014.


----------

